# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Công viên nước Hồ Tây - đi chơi ở Hà Nội

## thietht

> Công viên nước Hồ Tây
> 
> Địa chỉ: Phường Nhật Tân - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội


Khánh thành vào ngày 19 tháng 5 năm 2000, công viên nước Hồ Tây lúc đó là một điểm đến thu hút nhất không chỉ ở Hà Nội mà của cả miền Bắc Việt Nam. Với khoản đầu tư lớn trên diện tích 35,560 m2, công viên được trang bị nhiều cơ sở vật chất hiện đại ở Đông Nam Á thời gian đó.


*Vui chơi*

Trượt dốc có lẽ là trò chơi thú vị nhất khi đến với công viên, bao gồm dốc trượt đơn tốc độ nhanh, dốc trượt đen (trong ống) cho hai người và dốc trượt thảm với độ cao 14,5 mét sẽ đem lại cảm giác vô cùng thú vị.


Những vị khác tìm kiếm những cơn sóng lớn không cần phải ra biển bởi Công viên nước Hồ Tây có sẵn một bể bơi sâu 3 mét có thể tạo sóng với độ cao 1,2 mét. Cảm giác mạnh hơn với trò chơi đu dây nhảy xuống bể lặn sâu 3,5 mét. Những người muốn có những giây phút thư giãn có thể nằm trên phao và để dòng nước nhân tạo dài 450 mét đưa bạn đi quanh công viên, kết hợp tắm nắng và ngắm cảnh Hồ Tây phía bên ngoài.


Trẻ em được ưu tiên với một khu vực được thiết kế với các nhân vật hoạt hình hài hước và các dốc trượt màu sắc không cao. Gần đó là một loạt các hàng thức ăn và đồ uống cũng như rất nhiều các vòi phun nước bắt mắt và các bức tượng cho việc chụp ảnh.

Bên phải công viên nước là công viên Vầng Trăng với rất nhiều các trò chơi cho trẻ em và thanh niên từ các trò chơi rùng mình như tàu tốc độ cao, alpen blitz, rơi từ trên cao cho đến các trò chơi thích hợp hơn với trẻ em như lái xe ngựa, nhà bóng, hoặc lái xe điện. Tại đây, cũng có thể ngắm cảnh với một chiếc đu quay cao 60 mét, cho bạn một cái nhìn tổng thể về Hồ Tây và một phần Hà Nội.


Ngay gần công viên nước là công viên Mặt trời mới, một khu vui chơi với nhiều trò chơi thử thách hơn như đu quay khổng lồ và roller-coaster  (loại đường sắt có toa lộ thiên, những đường ngoặt gấp vá những đoạn rất dốc). Bên ngoài cả hai công viên là Nhà hàng nổi tiếng Sen Hồ Tây, chuyên các món ăn truyền thống của Việt nam đặc biệt là các món lẩu. 


*Mở cửa*

Công viên nước đóng cửa vào màu đông, công viên Vầng trăng hoạt động cả năm. Mở cửa từ 8 – 19 giờ.

*Đường đi*

Công viên các trung tâm thành phố Hà nội 7km, nếu bạn đi đường Âu cơ thì cuối đường rẽ tay trái còn đi đường Lạc Long quân thì cuối đường rẽ phải. Taxi là một phương tiên thích hợp để đi lại, bạn cũng có thể đi bẳng xe máy và xe bus.


*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Công viên nước Hồ Tây*


Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di choi o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

mùa hè đến đây thì quá thick

----------

